
Study finds we think better on our feet, literally - lelf
http://phys.org/news/2015-04-feet-literally.html
======
gurkendoktor
> Engagement was measured by on-task behaviors such as answering a question,
> raising a hand or participating in active discussion and off-task behaviors
> like talking out of turn.

Funny, these are pretty much the tasks I prefer to do while standing. I love
to get my inbox to zero in the morning while dancing from one leg to the
other.

When I need THINK, however, I'll lower my desk and sit down in my comfy chair,
put on heavy headphones (even when I'm alone), and disconnect from the world.
I'd love to see whether these children would do better at 4-hour exams with a
standing-biased desk, as well.

~~~
DanBC
It seems some people can't think unless they can also fidget. Fidgeting is
something that's normally punished in classrooms as disruptive (and it
sometimes is) rather than tolerated as needed for some people, or better
diverted into discrete non-distracting fidgeting.

I tend to think the "different learning styles" stuff is mostly not right
(people might prefer visual over text but when you test them after different
styles the results don't show any significant differences) but this - allowing
some people to fidget - seems to be getting some evidence.

------
droopyEyelids
I hope people don't oversimplify the conclusions here. One notable thing is
that students weren't forced to stand. Instead they were provided with a tall
desk/stool combo that facilitated standing while allowing for sitting.

~~~
marcosdumay
What makes the title completely wrong. Study does not find we think better on
feet. It finds we think better when we are allowed to sit, or stay on feet, as
pleases us.

And by "us" on the above paragraph, read young children. I'd bet it extends to
adults, but the study actually didn't find anything about us.

------
zatkin
When I have phone interviews, I tend to stand because I can sort of `run
through my ideas`.

~~~
digitalzombie
I guess I'm the weird one, I just lay in bed it's just comfortable and
relaxing. I don't want to go across as nervous via phone and plus it calm me
down.

------
sparkzilla
Sponsored by the manufacturers of standing desks.

~~~
jackfoxy
The closest I could find to support your assertion is

 _Lessons learned from his research in this area led to creation of
Stand2Learn, an offshoot company of a faculty-led startup that manufactures a
classroom version of the stand-biased desk._

I have been using a motorized adjustable height desk at work for close to 8
months now. I use it in the standing position almost the entire work day,
every day. Anecdotally, I do not buy that it makes any difference to my
thinking ability. I find it is better for my general physical well-being.

